# A different qc tool post



## joesmith (Nov 12, 2012)

My tool post is a variation of a tool post sold briefly by TS Engineering a few years ago.  I made a larger copy for my 9x20 lathe 3 yrs ago making it to use the AXA holders.  It has been serviceable but had 2 minor problems .  The mounting hole is not located in the center of the body because of the tightening bolt.  This resulted in excessive overhang.  Also the holder would sometimes stick in the closed position requiring a tap with a piece of brass to release it.  It did use the original mounting bolt on the 9x20 making installation easier than the usual AXA tool post.  Also, the smaller  size seemed to fit the 9x20 better.
The first modification was a larger tightening bolt with a slotted hole bored through to permit center mounting.  The second is  the addition of a slot in the tightening knob with a cam screw to force the post open for holder changes.

Construction is easy with fewer parts than the usual AXA Here is my version 2 of a quick change tool post.  
The new holders are for my 9x20’s. Attached are a few pics.  I could not figure how to put comments after each picture.  Included in the pics are the original version and an aXa tool post for comparison.


----------



## kp751 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

